# Be careful with Reliance!!!!



## maverick786us (Nov 19, 2012)

I happened to be a reliance internet customer for last 5 years. 8 months back I was shocked when I received wrongly bill of Rs 5500. My dad is the one who uses this reliance internet dongle and there has never been a situation in which my bill ever crossed 1000. So I registered a complain to revise the bill. Their technical staff said that the amount of 5500 is justifiable because I've used 5GB of data in the midnight. The fact is my dad uses this connection only for few minutes in the office to check shares. At home we have airtel broadband and we never touch the dongle. So there is no way that 5GB of data usage after midnight is possible. 

But they didn't listen to me and said that they will not revise the bill and I have to pay 5500. So i decided that I will not make any payment and discontinue the service. 

Its been 8 months and today I received a call from an unknown source who claimed to be a constable from Tees Hazari Delhi and said that there is a case from Reliance comminucation against me and they have prepared an arrest warrant against me. The only option is I have to go to reliance offce and get my charges cleared within 15 minutes or I will have to visit court tomorrow and pay a panelty of 50K.

I know this is an EXTORTION call. But look at their nature. They have started having hiring THUGS like this so that the person does somethng unfair because of pressure.

I received the call from this number 9716553370 and I have some more blogs in which people have faced this kind of issue

RELIANCE COMMUNICATIONS Complaints. Fake threatening calls, Reliance Netconnect Broadband, Andheri, Marol, Mumbai,Consumer Complaints Company Complaint India
[Audio] The Police Officer On Behalf Of Airtel – FIR, Threats etc | Annkur


----------



## funskar (Nov 19, 2012)

F**k Reliance..

Biggest cheater brand of india..


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> RELIANCE COMMUNICATIONS Complaints. Fake threatening calls, Reliance Netconnect Broadband, Andheri, Marol, Mumbai,Consumer Complaints Company Complaint India



There are certain replies to the complaints from RCOMCARE in this link. Is that really from Reliance?


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 19, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> There are certain replies to the complaints from RCOMCARE in this link. Is that really from Reliance?



I don't know. Today only I received this EXTORTION call and I tried searching for similar incidents in inernet came across those articals


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

Have you contacted some "Higher" authorities, who can be contacted as part of Escalation. 
Normally, everything goes via Customer care. But, you can contact directly the "Senior authorities" , in case of escalations.

Reliance Communications Customer Care Appellate Officers got some info on these. Check whether it can help you..


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes I did that 8 months back by writing a mail to the nodal officers recomappellateauthority@relianceada.com to revise that bill. But they themself gave me the same explanation and said that they will not revise the bill. As far as this EXTORTION call is concerned. These reliance people hire some 3rd party company who extract money from users by scaring them like this. These 3rd party users do get some commission per bill


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 19, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Its been 8 months and today I received a call from an unknown source who claimed to be a constable from Tees Hazari Delhi and said that there is a case from Reliance comminucation against me and they have prepared an arrest warrant against me. The only option is I have to go to reliance offce and get my charges cleared *within 15 minutes or I will have to visit court tomorrow and pay a panelty of 50K.
> *
> I know this is an EXTORTION call. But look at their nature. They have started having hiring THUGS like this so that the person does somethng unfair because of pressure.
> 
> ...



LOL...sorry couldn't help laughing here but which warrant works like that seriously...do they think of us as fools or something??Like a stop watch the delhi court has put up in their free lunch time or something among their thousands of pending cases...


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 19, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL...sorry couldn't help laughing here but which warrant works like that seriously...do they think of us as fools or something??Like a stop watch the delhi court has put up in their free lunch time or something among their thousands of pending cases...



There are cases in which people get nervous of an arrest warrent and with timeline running, they make the payment. I was terrified for a minute. But when I discussed with my colleagues they all told me that they use such dangerous trick get the payment out of the customer's pocket.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 19, 2012)

If that's true, then reliance is the biggest cheater and a real looser.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

Shameful act by Reliance 

go to consumer court if u have seen the Ad on tv "Jaago grahaak Jago..."


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2012)

Moral of the story: Always use a data monitor software.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

50k penalty?  . How about going to the exchange and screwing them?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 22, 2012)

arrest warrant? for not paying bills?

ask him to meet in person at the police station. that'll deflate him.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah my dad used to receive 3k bills before(for "excessive" calling which he never did BTW)

They are cheats. Would recommend you to go to consumer court.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2012)

looks like scare tactics of a recovery agent
sad


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 22, 2012)

Anorion said:


> looks like scare tactics of a recovery agent
> sad



Yup they have got a recovery team which mostly consists of THUGS. So that was a scary way to recovering their money. I am waiting for another call and this time I will record their call and take it to police station. 

The best part which I forgot to mention in my original post was, some time back they came to a resolution that they will somehow revise the bill to around 1K and send someone to collect it. But no one showed up at our place and 8 months later I received this EXTORTION call


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> I am waiting for another call and this time I will record their call and take it to police station.


Love to see the reaction from other side on the call


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 22, 2012)

go to consumer court and lodge a complaint


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 22, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> go to consumer court and lodge a complaint



Since I have very less experience on Consumer court. Can you suggest me if I register a case in Consumer court...
1) How frequently do I have to visit courts? Because I am an IT professional and visiting courts even thrice is month is difficult for me.
2) Just like any other court cases, will my cases also take years to complete?
3) How much will i be benifitted? Will the company pay some good compensation as a panelty for boiling the blood and this kind of EXTORTION calls (which I am not sure if it is a criminal offense)?
4) Since these courts don't have any technical expertise team, so how will I prove that the high bill generated due to data usuage was false because I myself don't have a record of it. But this reliance can show fake data usuage record, so if I loose the case ?


----------

